# Spork has made me into a huge liar



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

So when I first got her, she never crawled under the liner and I thought to myself, "Lucky me, my girl isn't into that." Now she, of course, loves to crawl under and rearrange her whole cage.

She also pooped in her litterbox a couple times so I thought I had one of those "easy to train" girls. Nope, she hasn't done it since 

And then when I thought, huh Spork never makes a sound, she started chirping last night. Don't get me wrong, it's the cutest sound ever and I love that she seems to be so happy.

Just wonder how she's gonna trick me next.


----------



## Winterhedge (Jan 7, 2010)

You simply misinterpreted her inferences... :lol: I think a big part of hedgie charm is how hard it is to predict what they're going to do next. Sounds like you're having fun, though


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little Spork is just making your life interesting!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Murphy's law at it's finest.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

jabment said:


> So when I first got her, she never crawled under the liner and I thought to myself, "Lucky me, my girl isn't into that." Now she, of course, loves to crawl under and rearrange her whole cage.
> 
> She also pooped in her litterbox a couple times so I thought I had one of those "easy to train" girls. Nope, she hasn't done it since
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

those exact same things happened to me with Turbo BUT i havent heard him make chirping sounds yet :roll: i want to...


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE the fact that her name is Spork.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

That is sooooo cute!!! Rocko sometimes purrs softly when he's sleeping on me. It melts my heart.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha, thank you all. She is a fun little thing, I think we're both very happy with each other. And thank you very much, the name popped into my head the night before I went to pick her up. My little Spork.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Calvin made me a liar last night. I woke up this am to find him under the liner, with the small food dish. I cleaned up everything (he spilled the water), put down a new liner, and put him back in a hedgie bag in his igloo.

I came home this afternoon to find he'd crawled under the liner AGAIN after I'd left and spilled his water. We'll try one of Ender's bigger liners later.

Right now we're snuggling, when I'm not typing. Hard to type with one hand.


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

this has nothing to do with the topic of this post, but do you guys double your fleece liner over so it'll be thicker or do you do one layer?

[i double mine over]


----------

